# Acer TravelMate 800

## ptitoine

hello

Has anyone try to install gentoo on this notebook ?

It's a centrino processor

spec

thx

----------

## snutte

It should be no problem. My travelmate works like a charm with gentoo.

If you want, i can upload my kernel config.

Off topic: This is my 150th post. Im now a apprentice.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kamikaz3

well, I found out that there is no support from intel for centrino (not yet)

Does this means you could get problems with installing the wireless lan, normal lan capabilities of that notebook?

Or are there generic modules for that?

----------

## roock

intel currently doesn't provide support for centrino.

but it still works. posting this from a acer tm 800 - using 2.4.21-pre2-ac2.

wireless-lan from intel doen's work up to know

normal lan work's perfectly

agb support is not very good, there is a module from intel, which i didn't try yet.

----------

## ptitoine

thanks all, i think TM800 'll be my next notebook   :Very Happy: 

----------

## vert

Snutte, if you would be so kind to post your kernel config  :Rolling Eyes: 

I just got an Acer 800lci and can't wait to start installing gentoo

A kernel config might speed up the process a little  :Smile: 

What are the USE flags you are using?

----------

## ElCondor

Since someone broke in my car last night and stole (beside other things like my digicam, zaurus, radio ...) my Sony Vaio, I have to buy a new Notebook.  :Mad: 

Since I have to buy something new, I'm rather interested in the Acer Travelmate 800/803. What I need functional is:

 LAN 10/100 MBit onboard

 Graphics (AGP/DRM/DRI)

 PCMCIA support

 ACPI at least with battery status

 Display must be dimm-able

 as silent as possible - meaning not having the fan running during ordinary typing/surfing/...

wlan and bluetooth are not important (at the moment, I can wait for drivers). modem would be fine, but not necessary. 

so, will I be happy with the Acer / Centrino?  :Rolling Eyes: 

* ElCondor (still pissed off) pasa *

----------

## sulu

Just bougth an HP Pavilion 4300 a week ago.

It has a 60 Gig-disk, LAN on board, DVD-Reader/CD-Burner,...

It seems to work nice, but i have to admit that i didnt check the internal modem, the bluetooth and the firewire stuff.

Gentoo-Setup was not too tricky, even a semi-noob like me could do it.

There is an issue regarding ATI-Drivers and GLX/DRI.

ACPI looks ok, (checked /proc/acpi) i can see the battery status in kde.

The only thing i dislike is the integrated graphic adapter IGP 340M. This is a real cheap solution, but it doesnt matter if you stay with 2-D.

----------

## vert

Just installed Gentoo on an Acer 800lci without too much problems. Using mm-sources and KDE is running fine (only there is one bug which sometimes crashes the system during restoring the session when logging in). 

I got sound, lan and hardware acceleration working, but didn't really try the 10/100mbit yet with the mm-sources (eth0 does come up, only no network to check). Networking works fine with the gentoo-sources.  I really like the laptop, its very quiet (when you're not compiling   :Wink:   ) and feels sturdy. 

There is only one thing I don't get: in the bios and Grub the 's' key is standard not working. First I have to press ctrl+s and alt+s (in no particular order) and then the s key works. I haven't looked into it further, but I this is really weird .   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## crazy-bee

@elcondor:

I'm using the Acer 803 since 4 weeks now. I'm definitly very happy with it. To answer some of your questions:

* 10/100 LAN works perfectly - some kernel sources do not have the Broadcom driver, though. Gentoo-sources does have it. Otherwise, you can download the source code together with more information here http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Personal/G.Wilford/Inspiron8500/ and compile it as module. Works perfect for any kernel-source I tried (2.4 only).

* AGP / DRM / DRI works perfect with ac-sources. I'd suggest to use ac-sources anyways, because it has support for DMA and the harddisk. Compile AGP support as module, select DRI support, and compile radeon as module. Gives me around 2000fps with glxgears. (The ATI binary drivers did work, but no acceleration for some strange reason I never found out)

* PCMCIA support works perfect with pcmcia-cs for my orinoco card.

* ACPI - with latest ACPI patches, or ac-sources which already have them, works also. You can even send the CPU to different speed steps. Suspend-to-ram does not work, and Suspend-to-disk works sometimes with the kernel pacthes sw-suspend. 

I do suggest APM without any ACPI, because you can see the battery AND can send the NB to suspend-to-ram mode, which does work even under x11 and with a correct resuming pcmcia wlan card! 

* Display is dimm-able under Windows. I never used that feature really, so I did not look into it under Gentoo.

* Silent: If you dont compile heavy stuff, the fan does not get on. If you use ACPI and send the CPU to 600 MhZ, fan really never gets on.  

* USB does work, too. My GPS Mouse works perfectly.

* Sound works perfectly with ALSA, too.

The 803 does not have Bluetooth, at least not the one's sold in Europe. The internal WLAN does not work yet; Intel marketing says there will be a driver later. Who knows.

Overall, I'm very happy with the Acer TM803. 

@vert: With your 's' key, thats strange. I definitly have it working in GRUB because I just went into single-user mode by appending an "-s" to my normal boot parameter.

----------

## vert

I know , that 's' thing is *almost* keeping me up at night   :Wink: 

but could you tell me where I can find some info on configuring apm? I tried it, but switched to ACPI because the system would not power itself completely off (had to press the powerbutton).

----------

## crazy-bee

Damn. Hehe. I have to admit that I did not test "halt" with APM. My system does not power down correctly, too. Hrm, I was so happy that I could enter the suspend-to-ram state with APM. I'm gonna test some more possibilities now (APM + ACPI, etc.). I dont like hibernation which did work with ACPI. Its so slow, and it didnt work well with x11. Suspend to RAM was so sweet.

----------

## ElCondor

@crazy-bee: thanks for all the information, I hope I may bother you (or vent, whoever has tried it) with a few more questions  :Wink: 

 does the fn-key work with linux? eg does pos1/end key work? is the display dimmable? (since I got a 6 week old son, I have to be flexible at home concerning the light  :Wink:  ) I tried the range at media markt today, it's not great but okay.

 how long does it run on battery? (NOT installing gentoo, "normal" typing and boring the cpu  :Wink: 

 you said that you can change the cpu-frequency yourself - jsut 1600 - 600 or different (which?) states?

 have you tried an external monitor? can you switch or even have a multihead-display?

I know I'm annoying and I'm rather sure that you have not tried all of these things (yet), but I want to be on the safe side before spending up to 2400uro. The keyboard is fine, I like the smooth curve  :Smile: 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## vert

Hola!

This is what I can tell you so far. I don't have all the info, since it really is my girlfriend's and she claims it now and then (very annoying...   :Wink: )

- Fn works, at least the basic functions like home and end

- Display dimming does not work out-of-the box (with the Fn key). But I haven't played with it yet, my guess is it will be possible.

- It runs long on battery, don't know how long, still have to time this.

- Haven't tried to change the cpu-frequency yet.

- External monitor works out-of-the-box. I just plugged in a monitor and it shows my desktop   :Very Happy:   It is a bit fuzzy though and my guess is it runs on 800x600. I cannot switch, but if you look at the ati gatos drivers, this seems to be possible. I haven't played with those yet.

- If you are going to use the dev (mm) sources: networking is not working for me (at least not via dhcp). I think this is a known bcm4400 (b44 in mm sources) module issue with these sources. Also, acpi lets you automatically power down, but with apm suspend-to-ram is possible (I'm told). Synaptics (the touchpad) doesn't work in dev, but it is usable as a normal mouse (but things like "double tapping" for "double clicking" is not recognized). 

- The screen just looks *very* nice in KDE  :Wink: 

- Wireless is not working (yet). I haven't tried it, but everywhere it is said that Intel has not made a linux driver or given out the details to make one. There has been no success so far.

- I have found a very weird "S" issue. When I use the gentoo sources, the "S" key is not recognized at all untill I press ALT+s and CTRL+s (in any order). This also happens in GRUB but not in Windows XP or the dev sources. 

Especially the last issue is very odd. Other users didn't report a similar problem, so it might be just this laptop. 

Good luck with your choice. Hope this helps.

----------

## crazy-bee

@elCondor

FN-Keys do work. You can also make the FN-Keys for multimedia work with ACME (speaker on/off, volume lower/higher). The FN-Keys for dimming do not work under X11. I never cared, so I dont know if you can make them work.

You can change the cpu-speed in following intervals: 600, 800, 1000, 1200, 1400 and 1600. I dont really know if that does work yet. There is a Speedstep driver in the development kernel, which is backported to 2.4.x but it actually does nothing. There is work to be done, but I think people are working on it. When setting the CPU to 600 MHz and just surfing or typing battery lasts at least for 3h. Under Windows XP I get usually 4h when doing slow work, so thats why I assume the whole powermanagement thing is not really working good yet.

I have not tried an external monitor, but I read that some ppl are complaing about the quality. I cant judge that.

----------

## ElCondor

Sounds great - at least, good enough concerning pros and cons. Thanks for the info! If something else happens or is found out, remember to keep this thread alive  :Smile: 

So I just have to wait for the money from the insurance and find the descision, whether to take the cheap 800 or the 803 with dvd-rw ...  :Wink: 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## ScubaStreb

I just purchased an 800xci on ebay.  This is going to be my primary machine and will basically displace my desktop and old laptop.  

The TM 800 was advertised as coming with an Acer InviLink 802.11b wireless card.  Is this a rebranded Intel wireless card making it a true Centrino, or is it useable under Linux?  I have an Orinoco Gold PCMCIA card that I can use, but would rather use the onboard wireless.

Argh, I can't wait for it to get here!!!!  Hopefully it will arrive in a few days!!!

----------

## hulk2nd

on my centrino vaio notebook the only things that doesnt work are powermanagment (sleep, suspend) and the integrated wireless lan (aka intel pro 2100). but i ordered a new mini pci card (dell truemobile 1150) that is fully supported under linux. i opened my notebook last week to see if the card can be replaced and it is possible.

ive had a little conversation with some intel guys and until now forget to get drivers for linux.

btw, use the latest ac-sources to get agpart support working. and to get pentium-m enhanced speedstep support

greets, hulk

----------

## ScubaStreb

Thanks Hulk2nd, I've heard good things about the Dell 1150 mini pci card.  It's going for $49 on Dell's site now. If this Acer InviLink doesn't work, I'll probably go ahead and order one - if it looks will work in mine.  Since this is a new laptop for me and I'll be starting from scratch, I was considering trying out the 2.6 Test 3 kernel.  If I don't have success with that, I'll give the AC sources a try.

----------

## smiler.se

 *ElCondor wrote:*   

> [*] you said that you can change the cpu-frequency yourself
> 
> 

 

It works with the speedfreq utility from http://www.goop.org/~jeremy/speedfreq/

Its not avaiable in portage but writing an ebuild for it is on my TODO-list

Note that I use a 2.6-test kernel but there are backports of the centrino speedfreq in -ac.

----------

## smiler.se

The touchpad works like a dream under X if you use the synaptics module (included in  xfree-4.0.3-r3 and later)

An annoying thing that I have came by is that when DPMS set state to off the backlight stays on (consuming power and the backlight lifetime is limited). There is a patch in cvs and in xfree-4.3.99.10 (maybe earlier, havent tested) that fixes this issue.

Display will not turn off when blanking in console.

----------

## smiler.se

 *smiler.se wrote:*   

> 
> 
> It works with the speedfreq utility from http://www.goop.org/~jeremy/speedfreq/
> 
> Its not avaiable in portage but writing an ebuild for it is on my TODO-list
> ...

 

The ebuild is now aviable here.

----------

## ScubaStreb

 *Quote:*   

> smiler.se wrote: 
> 
> It works with the speedfreq utility from http://www.goop.org/~jeremy/speedfreq/
> 
> Its not avaiable in portage but writing an ebuild for it is on my TODO-list 
> ...

 

Cool, I'll try it out if my 800 ever arrives... It's in Colorado right now on it's way to Texas!

----------

## ScubaStreb

Smiler.se,

My 800Xci is scheduled to arrive tomorrow.  However, I doubt that it will make it and I'll probably have to wait until Monday.  When it gets here I would like to install it with the 2.6 Test 3 kernel.  Would you mind posting or emailing me your kernel config?  

Cheers!

----------

## kwaakie

I got a Acer 803 too, bakclight dimming works fine for me.

Using 2.6.0pre4 kernel.

I can't get the synaptics driver to work in XFree tough, if I load the module it says it can't find a synaptics device. any help appeciated.

----------

## kwaakie

 *ScubaStreb wrote:*   

> Smiler.se,
> 
> My 800Xci is scheduled to arrive tomorrow.  However, I doubt that it will make it and I'll probably have to wait until Monday.  When it gets here I would like to install it with the 2.6 Test 3 kernel.  Would you mind posting or emailing me your kernel config?  
> 
> 

 

I will post my config later, when it's a bit better tuned..most things work now tough.

----------

## smiler.se

 *ScubaStreb wrote:*   

> Smiler.se,
> 
> My 800Xci is scheduled to arrive tomorrow.  However, I doubt that it will make it and I'll probably have to wait until Monday.  When it gets here I would like to install it with the 2.6 Test 3 kernel.  Would you mind posting or emailing me your kernel config?  
> 
> Cheers!

 

Sure, but note that I have taken bluetooth, irda and firewire out of config (irda OOPSed, fix is on its way and the other I have no use of).

```
CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_EDD=y

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HT=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PROC_INTF=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_24_API=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNPBIOS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_REPORT_LUNS=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IPV6_SCTP__=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_B44=y

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_PCI_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_X86_EXTRA_IRQS=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y
```

This is against 2.6.4-test4-mm1.

Yes pentium4 works but it should be pentium3 I guess   :Wink: 

----------

## feffi

Have a look here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=78780&highlight=acer+803

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=129853&highlight=acer+803

----------

